# Do I need deads and rack pulls



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Trying to sort my routine out for when I'm trying to wack some size on.

It's and upper/lower with deads being on one lower day and rack pulls being on one of the upper days.

But been thinking and would I benefit from doing them both? Or would I be best ditching the rack pulls, keeping deads, and adding something in their place instead?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I do deads on upper?

I only find straight legged deadlifts work my hamstrings, is this what you do..?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I do rack pulls on the upper day.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Deads are more efficient at building strength/muscle all over but Racks are also good. The latter are also great for getting over a plateau if you stall on Deads.

I try to do Deads every week but if I ever feel a bit off, I'll do Racks instead.

I also have days where I'll do both.

So play it by ear. No reason why you can't do both and throw them in when you feel like it.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I used to do deads up until about a year ago when I switched to rack pulls, best move I ever made with regards to upper back thickness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

L11 said:


> I do deads on upper?
> 
> I only find straight legged deadlifts work my hamstrings, is this what you do..?


I do deads on lower mate, always have


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Deads are more efficient at building strength/muscle all over but Racks are also good. The latter are also great for getting over a plateau if you stall on Deads.
> 
> I try to do Deads every week but if I ever feel a bit off, I'll do Racks instead.
> 
> ...


Might just keep both in, see how it goes.

If I did deads on the monday then racks on the friday should leave enough time in between


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I do deads on lower mate, always have


same here.

and my upper lower looks like:

upper: flat db press 5/3/1

weighted dips 3x8

pulldowns 3x8

tbar rows 3x8

lower: sqauts: 3X5 / 4X10

SLDL 3X8

hammy curls 2x12

calfs

upper: db shoulder press 3x8

db inc bench 2x8

weighted chins 3x8

close grip palms facing me pulldowns 3x8

lower: deads 3x5

leg press 4x10

calfs


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i dropped both this year due to problems with lower back, and i havent noticed a difference in the look of my back, i do plenty of cable work etc and get along fine, my back thickness is decent this year and i plan on bulking through the winter without them too


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I've started doing rack pulls along with deads, but tend to alternate them as otherwise they just smash my back to pieces where I can't lift properly for over a week.

I tend to include them in a PPL but doing them on Legs day.

In my opinion they are well worth doing, especially if you have back problems, you just need to take it easy to build the strength up.

Al.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

For a while, maybe 6 weeks, do heavy seated rows. But do them in a way where you're not rowing in and out so much as arching forward and contracting back to upright with a good squeeze/arch inwards in your lower to middle back. Then go back to deads and rack pulls. TBH you may lose strength in your deadlift with this but there will be a very visible improvement in your spinal erectors.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

fletcher1 said:


> i dropped both this year due to problems with lower back, and i havent noticed a difference in the look of my back, i do plenty of cable work etc and get along fine, my back thickness is decent this year and i plan on bulking through the winter without them too


This goes against all logic but I find this easy to believe. It's not that easy to lose size off your back even not training it...there will always be a certain volume of quality muscle there just from e.g. keeping you upright while running up a stairs or the hundred other things you do every day that needs the support of your back muscles.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadlifts and chin ups .

Squats and calfs

Ohp and bench

Done .


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> For a while, maybe 6 weeks, do heavy seated rows. But do them in a way where you're not rowing in and out so much as arching forward and contracting back to upright with a good squeeze/arch inwards in your lower to middle back. Then go back to deads and rack pulls. TBH you may lose strength in your deadlift with this but there will be a very visible improvement in your spinal erectors.


Threw some seated rows in last night as I hadn't done them in a while. Quite liked them


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Threw some seated rows in last night as I hadn't done them in a while. Quite liked them


Yep, theyre great when theyre done properly. The contraction and squeeze at the last part of the movement is the important bit.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

At the moment I'm literally struggling with 100kilo on deads due to horrendous back pain..and that was about 8 weeks since last lift.. I've noticed no difference dropping deads at all.. I just squat extra per week


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Yep, theyre great when theyre done properly. The contraction and squeeze at the last part of the movement is the important bit.


Yea put some wood under my feet to take me further away from the stack, so I could get a better contraction. Top of my back is in bits today


----------

